# Software > Linux >  Σεμινάριο Linux Τετάρτη στη λέσχη μετά τις 18:30 by acoul

## Spirit_Hellas

κάποιος που έχει καλές γνώσης στο linux θα μπορούσε να διοργάνωση ένα σεμινάριο στον σύλλογο ώστε να μας δείξει από κοντά κάποια βασικά πράγματα? και σε consol, και σε γραφικό περιβάλλον

και σαν δέλεαρ θα των πάω μετά για πατσά xaxaxaxaxax

----------


## DiTz

Γενικά για linux;;
Η για linux router πχ;;
Εγώ μπορώ να προσφέρω σε οτι με χρειαστείτε σχετικά με Gentoo... (παρουσίαση portage - use flags κτλ...)

----------


## bedazzled

> και σαν δέλεαρ θα των πάω μετά για *πατσά* xaxaxaxaxax


iiiiiiiiiiix  ::   ::   :: 
Καλύτερα πίτσες και μπύρες!  ::

----------


## john70

καλή ιδέα ....

Μαλλόν μια ημερίδα ... σχετικά με το τι "παιζει" .. Μια καλή ιδέα είναι να ζητήσουμε την συνδρομή του Hellug , Sbolis με ακούς ??  ::

----------


## pantdimi

αντε μπραβο απλα να διευκρινιστει το επιπεδο των συμμετεχοντων!!  ::

----------


## pantdimi

ηρθαν τα χριστουγεννα ή ταχει παιξει ο browser μου?!?!  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## petrosb

Μέσα. Πιστεύω πως παρόλο που έγινε πρόσφατα workshop στη λέσχη -δεν πήγα-, θα μαζευτούν πολλοί ενδιαφερόμενοι. Οι experts ας κινήσουν τα μέσα.

----------


## koki

Σας υπόσχομαι πως μόλις δω τι γίνει με την εξεταστική, θα κάνω ένα fest. 
Εάν στο μεταξύ βρεθεί άλλος εθελοντής, be my guest!!

----------


## john70

> Σας υπόσχομαι πως μόλις δω τι γίνει με την εξεταστική, θα κάνω ένα fest. 
> Εάν στο μεταξύ βρεθεί άλλος εθελοντής, be my guest!!


Προεκλογική δεσμευση  ::   ::  

Γιά οργανωσε το  ::

----------


## DiTz

> Σας υπόσχομαι πως μόλις δω τι γίνει με την εξεταστική, θα κάνω ένα fest. 
> Εάν στο μεταξύ βρεθεί άλλος εθελοντής, be my guest!!


Linux μονο (Gentoo) στο desktop μου έχω εδώ και πολύ καιρό...
Τώρα που στήνω τον κόμβο μου εχω αρχίσει και διαβάζω τα περι routing στα οποία ίσως να χρειαστώ κάποια βοήθεια...
Αλλα για οτιδήποτε αλλο νομίζει οτι μπορώ να βοηθήσω είμαι διαθέσιμος..

*Πιστευω πως για αρχή θα μπορούσε να γίνει μια παρουσίαση εγκατάστασης κάποιας διανομής (σεμινάριο για τον packet manager κτλ) η οποία να περιλαμβάνει και μάθημα για κάποιες βασικές υπηρεσίες...
(Apache - php, mysql, FIREWALL, game servers κτλ)*

Για μένα είναι ο καλύτερος τρόπος να ασχοληθεί κανείς...
Μετά απο λίγο καιρό απο μόνους του πιστευω θα πετάξει και το mikromriki...

Διαμαντής!
(Αλήθεια πόσοι εδω μέσα είμαστε Gentoo fans;; )

----------


## panoz

δοκίμασε και πες μου..  ::

----------


## commando

> δοκίμασε και πες μου..


http://bullz-eye.ptoump.awmn
βαλε και αυτο στην υπογραφη σου μαστορα  ::   ::   ::

----------


## panoz

> http://bullz-eye.ptoump.awmn
> βαλε και αυτο στην υπογραφη σου μαστορα


έγινε  ::  

μεσα στο Σ/Κ θα γίνει update οπότε έχε το νου σου  ::

----------


## commando

αυτα τα κοριτσια κανα κινητο δεν εχουν?
Στο θεμα μας τωρα για οσους βαριουνται αφορητα να βαζουν 300 updates και λογισμικα ενα ειναι το linux
UBUNTU ULTIMATE version 1.0 μπαινει σε dvd 1,5 giga περιπου και τα εχει ΟΛΑ onboard!
Υστερα απο 2 μερες ενασχολησης κατεληξα σαυτο.
Το βρισκετε leechers- dc και λοιπα.

----------


## yorgos

> αυτα τα κοριτσια κανα κινητο δεν εχουν?
> Στο θεμα μας τωρα για οσους βαριουνται αφορητα να βαζουν 300 updates και λογισμικα ενα ειναι το linux
> UBUNTU ULTIMATE version 1.0 μπαινει σε dvd 1,5 giga περιπου και τα εχει ΟΛΑ onboard!
> Υστερα απο 2 μερες ενασχολησης κατεληξα σαυτο.
> Το βρισκετε leechers- dc και λοιπα.


  ::  και εγώ αυτό λέω να βάλω σήμερα στο Hellug στο λαπτοπακι μου, για να δούμε  ::

----------


## commando

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από commando
> 
> αυτα τα κοριτσια κανα κινητο δεν εχουν?
> Στο θεμα μας τωρα για οσους βαριουνται αφορητα να βαζουν 300 updates και λογισμικα ενα ειναι το linux
> UBUNTU ULTIMATE version 1.0 μπαινει σε dvd 1,5 giga περιπου και τα εχει ΟΛΑ onboard!
> Υστερα απο 2 μερες ενασχολησης κατεληξα σαυτο.
> Το βρισκετε leechers- dc και λοιπα.
> 
> 
>   και εγώ αυτό λέω να βάλω σήμερα στο Hellug στο λαπτοπακι μου, για να δούμε


απλα δεν παιζεται ειδικα το s/w που εχει εγκατεστημενο.Το φορητο ειναι κολλημενο στα 800 απο 1600 powernow technology γαρ, δεν ζοριζεται με τιποτα.
Σερφαρισμα με google earth αψογο και ειναι τοσα που δεν προλαβαινω να στα πω.H Geforce go μου ηθελε το envy κονσολα για να κατσει καλα το glxinfo και αυτο ειναι το μονο 3rd party που εκανα.Ολα τα αλλα τα εχει.
Απλα μου εμεινε μονο να παιξει η onboard broadcom wireless,το beryl,το card reader,εκτυπωτης,σκανερ,pcmcia tv tuner,winbox και η creative camera.Πολυ δουλεια!

----------


## yorgos

error on instalation  ::   ::  

Τελικά Μάπα το καρπούζει.
Σε δύο λαπτοπ που το παλέψαμε δεν ήθελε και σαν Live έπαιξε μόνο στο ένα  :: 

Αυτός που το ανέβασε στο leechers θέλει κρέμασμα  ::   ::   :: 

Αντε να βγεί το Feisty, να δούμε  ::

----------


## pantdimi

::   ::  

αφου γλιτωσες την ανατιναξη του λαπτο μια χαρα εισαι!!  ::  

Ευχαριστω τα παιδια για ολα και θα σας ξαναρθω ε?!!

----------


## commando

> error on instalation   
> 
> Τελικά Μάπα το καρπούζει.
> Σε δύο λαπτοπ που το παλέψαμε δεν ήθελε και σαν Live έπαιξε μόνο στο ένα 
> 
> Αυτός που το ανέβασε στο leechers θέλει κρέμασμα   
> 
> Αντε να βγεί το Feisty, να δούμε


To δικο μου laptop ειναι HP compaq NX9105 παντως.ΑΜD

----------


## acoul

> Zenwalk Linux Wireless only


για δοκίμασε το Zenwalk ...

----------


## Spirit_Hellas

εχθές δοκίμασα τα ubudu και kubudu, εγώ που δεν ξέρω τίποτα μου φάνηκαν πολύ χαζά και πολύ λυπής. καλά δεν έχει user root? μου έβγαλε την ψυχή να να τον ενεργοποιήσω. και πάλι δεν έπαιζε σωστά και συν ότι δεν υποστηρίζει rpm αρχεία, πλήρως απογοητευμένος από αυτό το "distro" και μου κάνει εντύπωση γιατί πολύ μου το σύστησαν σαν κάτι το πολύ καλο.

----------


## Neuro

Καλά κάνει το ubundu και έχει το rout κλειδωμένο. Αποφεύγονται έτσι κάτι τραγικά όπως "rm -rf /" από τους αρχάριους. Μπορείς να κάνεις πάντα sudo όταν χρειάζεσαι superuser privileges. Όσο για τα RPM αυτό είναι θέμα packaging manager, το RedHat έχει rpms τα Debian derivatives έχουν debs. Φυσικά υπάρχει και το alien. Κακός απογοητεύτηκες.

./gt

----------


## slapper

> Καλά κάνει το ubundu και έχει το rout κλειδωμένο. Αποφεύγονται έτσι κάτι τραγικά όπως "rm -rf /" από τους αρχάριους. Μπορείς να κάνεις πάντα sudo όταν χρειάζεσαι superuser privileges. Όσο για τα RPM αυτό είναι θέμα packaging manager, το RedHat έχει rpms τα Debian derivatives έχουν debs. Φυσικά υπάρχει και το alien. Κακός απογοητεύτηκες.
> 
> ./gt


+++
Μια χαρά είναι το ubuntu-debian απλώς έχει άλλο packaging.Δες τι σου πάει πιο πολύ
σαν διανομή και ασχολήσου με αυτήν !Όλες καλές είναι!!  ::   ::

----------


## commando

συμφωνω αμα δε βαλεις 15 distros δε θα καταλαβεις.Προς το παρον ειμαι suse 10.2.Το ubuntu ultimate 1.1 μου το εβγαλε αχρηστο ο cirrus και μενα μαζι  ::   ::   ::  
Το suse κανεις απλα download Νvidia και εχεις με ενα κλικ xgl μετα.
Δεν παιζει και εκει ομως το winbox (ανοιγει αλλα δεν πατιωνται τα μενου).Παντως ειναι πραγματι πολυ πιο ευκολο απο το suse 7 που ειχα βαλει το 2000 τελευταια φορα αν θυμαμαι.

----------


## Neuro

ουκ εν τω πολλώ το ευ  ::

----------


## slapper

> Δεν παιζει και εκει ομως το winbox (ανοιγει αλλα δεν πατιωνται τα μενου).Παντως ειναι πραγματι πολυ πιο ευκολο απο το suse 7 που ειχα βαλει το 2000 τελευταια φορα αν θυμαμαι.


Αν βάλεις wine 2.9.23 παίζει μια χαρά!!

----------


## Spirit_Hellas

μετά την συμβουλή το OZO δοκίμασα αρκετές έκδοσις αλλα πάλι γύρισα στα παλιά και γνώριμα μέρη. suse 10.2 και Fedora 6  ::  η πρώτες αγάπες δεν ξεχνιούνται. όπως επίσης κατάλαβα πλέον ότι η κάθε διανομή έχει τα υπέρ και τα κακά τις. και είναι καθαρά θάμα του χρηστη πια θα διάλεξη.
επίσης είδα ότι για τα ubuntu υπάρχει server με πακέτα στο awmn http://ubuntu.sw1jra.awmn/ υπάρχει και για τα fedora?

----------


## slapper

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=25613

----------


## Spirit_Hellas

σωστός  ::

----------


## petrosb

Κύριοι, προτείνω το παρόν thread να χρησιμοποιηθεί για αποριες σχετικά με την εγκατάσταση διανομών (βλ.gentoo, slackware) και ερωτήσεις πάνω στα πρώτα βήματα για linux. Περιμένω προτάσεις από τους experts.

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## panoz

> εχθές δοκίμασα τα ubudu και kubudu, .... καλά δεν έχει user root? μου έβγαλε την ψυχή να να τον ενεργοποιήσω. .....



χωρίς να ενεργοποιήσεις τον root δίνεις 



```
sudo su -
```

και ωπ!! ως εκ θαύματος είσαι root  :: 


EDIT : για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε, *GENTOO RULEZ*

----------


## DiTz

> EDIT : για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε, *GENTOO RULEZ*


*ΕΤΣΙ!!!!!!*  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Spirit_Hellas

αυτό το έκανα και λειτούργησε. αλλα δεν δέχομαι στο σύστημα μου να μην έχω full πρόσβαση εγώ σαν root  :: 

και χαίρομαι που το θέμα που ξεκίνησα είχε τόσο μεγάλη απήχηση και συμμετοχη και σίγουρα εγώ προσωπικά έκλεψα πολύ από την εμπειρία σας, μην μου την ζητήσετε πίσω δεν την επιστρέφω χιχιχί  :: 





> Κύριοι, προτείνω το παρόν thread να χρησιμοποιηθεί για αποριες σχετικά με την εγκατάσταση διανομών (βλ.gentoo, slackware) και ερωτήσεις πάνω στα πρώτα βήματα για linux. Περιμένω προτάσεις από τους experts.


και εγώ μαζί σου

θέλω λοιπόν να προτείνεται επικεφαλίδα για το παρόν θέμα

----------


## Spirit_Hellas

ερώτηση. πως θα κάνω τα linux fedora 6 να βλέπουν internet μέσο proxy?

η κίνησης που έκανα ήταν control center -> Internet & Netword -> Proxy -> Manually specify the proxy settings και δήλωσα IP και Πόρτα και έκανα edit στο αρχείο yum.conf και έβαλα την παρακάτω γραμμή
http_proxy="http://ip :Stick Out Tongue: ort"

όλα τα παραπάνω τα κάνω γιατί από εχθές που έβρεχε έχει κοπή σε όλη την περιοχή το τηλέφωνο και έτσι δεν έχω ούτε ADSL και θέλω να δει το linux internet για να τελειώσω το στήσιμο του. δεχτές γίνονται και oi vpn για κάνα δυο μέρες  ::  μέχρι να αποκατασταθεί η βλάβη

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## commando

> Δεν παιζει και εκει ομως το winbox (ανοιγει αλλα δεν πατιωνται τα μενου).Παντως ειναι πραγματι πολυ πιο ευκολο απο το suse 7 που ειχα βαλει το 2000 τελευταια φορα αν θυμαμαι.
> 
> 
> Αν βάλεις wine 2.9.23 παίζει μια χαρά!!





> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από commando
> 
> Δεν παιζει και εκει ομως το winbox (ανοιγει αλλα δεν πατιωνται τα μενου).
> 
> 
> http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=27751
> Μπες με MAC address ή βάλε <=2.9.23


thanks παιδες το δοκιμαζω και σας λεω αν και για να το λετε......
Επειδη δεν ξερω πως γινεται Prin screen σε xgl θα το βγαλω φωτο το κυβο.Επισης τα 10.2 υποτιθεται ειδαν και το TV tuner μου cinergy 400 tv mobile αν και δεν καταφερα ακομη να κατεβασω καναλια απο το προγραμμα που δινει.ΑΝΤΕ ρε Νοvell αθανατη φαε τη Μicrosoft να γλυτωσουμε!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   :: 

edit ok wine 0923 works.
η αποδειξη.....

----------

